# The NEW Meguiars Solo System....



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Links to Megs USA so you guys can see what this new system is all about 

Pads Here
http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16681&highlight=solo

Liquid Here
http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16680&highlight=solo

All the NEW 2007 products

http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=128

Looking Good :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

intresting to see a chamois being released


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

They had a chamois this year too.....


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Did they do wool pads before these? 

They must be using the wool to create more cut, as apposed to a more aggressive polish.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

doesnt seem anything mind blowing......so that polish system is one polish for all and just change pads depending on what finish you want?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> doesnt seem anything mind blowing......so that polish system is one polish for all and just change pads depending on what finish you want?


Yep, guess thats why its called Solo as there is only one product and a multitude of pads.



Johnny


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> doesnt seem anything mind blowing......so that polish system is one polish for all and just change pads depending on what finish you want?


well so it says, BUT it says this below for when ur finishing:

" Optional: For extreme gloss, follow with a D.A. Polisher application of M80 Speed Glaze or your favorite Meguiar's polish with a Meguiar's foam pad. "

in other words to remove holograms


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

looks like the filter in our washing machine 

http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/photopost/data/500/WWHC7_WoolHeavyCutting.jpg


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Oh nice products there! Had an email from megs online about it also :thumb:

I had a megs chamois a while back they aint too bad :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nothing really exciting in that lot, whats the point in repackaging the same product and announcing it.

I know they make sure they state it's the same thing repackaged, but why should I be bothered that it has new packaging?!?


----------



## MarkE (Aug 10, 2006)

What have they done to Bagpuss!!??



Wondered why he hadn't been on telly for a while.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

dont like the look of the wool pads? would they scratch?


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

The Solo System is a very exciting prospect for us. I had training on this last night, and the finish you can get is stunning. And you can even use it on a DA with a foam pad and it will polish up even further.

All you need is 2 pads, as the different pads depend on how fine a paper was used to flat the paintwork down.

So it cuts down on time, the price will be low and it will give a great finish. 

We won't be getting it in the UK 'til the beginning of 07, but we are trying to get some sample kits over for some people to test.

When I get back I'll post up more details for you all


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

This sort of thing suits someone like me down to the ground!!!!!

Sounds cushty wushty


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I thought Megs Solo was intended for use on new paint, not cured? Therefore it will be aimed at bodyshops rather than detailers


----------

